# PECS block coding



## enancy79 (Sep 21, 2017)

What code(s) are used for "PECS I and PECS II" above 4th rib .. . with ultrasound guidance ?


----------



## awilson (Sep 21, 2017)

We use 64450-59 once and then 76942-26-59


----------

